# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box تحديثات :  Sptbox deluxe 16.9.8 released!!!

## mohamed73

*Sptbox deluxe 16.9.8 released!!!* *NEWS:*  ** GT-I9500  IMEI Change/Unlock* ** First IN WORLD SM-G3812  Flash/Unlock/Imei
* First in WORLD GT-S7568i Flash/Unlock/Imei
* SM-N9005 Flash
* SM-N9009 Flash
* SM-N900v Flash
* SM-N9009 Flash*   *Procedure of I9500 imei :* * Phone Should be Rooted. * After rooting first need check your phone is supported or not. * For That connect phone to usb with usb debug active * Mark repair imei and unlock  * And just press spt mode after done. * Power on Phone and enter *#1234#  check *CP part if there is say null* its mean *this phone not support* just reflash phone and dont play for imei. * If CP part is show right mean this phone can change imei for imei follow this step. * After Root Do Reset Default EFS * Mark repair imei and unlock. * Connect Phone uart cable. * Press Factory mode. * After progress done connect Phone to usb with usb debug active then press spt mode  * Done Your imei now change and network ok.    *Altenative Download Link 1#:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Altenative Download Link 2#:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *P.S: Some New Patch and Flash file still uploading..*   *SPT TEAM* *B.R*

----------


## الصحابه2011

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## simoimo

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------

